# Due today.



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, this is Zora. Haven't posted for a long time. Life has been pretty busy. Anyway, this pretty girl is due today and of course I'm stuck at work. She is my quirkiest goat. She would rather live with a rooster and the single boer doeling I bought this year then the other goats. She wasn't supposed to get bred but decided to magically squeeze into the buck pen (still not sure how). So there is a possibility of 3 different baby daddies 🤔🤦‍♀️ she does have a cute udder.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes a cutie!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you 🙂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She looks like she could definately be a sneaky one. Good luck


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I guess she decided she wanted a baby or two to live with the rooster, the boer doeling and her.  I hope it’s the easiest delivery of healthy babies. And we definitely want pics.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The family was not complete


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Tanya said:


> She looks like she could definately be a sneaky one. Good luck


Her mom always was pretty sneaky 😂 and she definitely could have felt like the family was incomplete, lol.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

FizzyGoats said:


> I guess she decided she wanted a baby or two to live with the rooster, the boer doeling and her.  I hope it’s the easiest delivery of healthy babies. And we definitely want pics.


She probably did, lol. She's always been a bit of a strange goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is beautiful! How is she today?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> She is beautiful! How is she today?


Shes still holding out on me as of a couple hours ago. I guess we shall see when I get home from work, lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any thing new?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Prayers for an uneventful birth with beautiful kids!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Shes still waiting me out. I think shes hoping to time things so she's just finishing up when I get home one of these nights, lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is it going?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

So 2 1/2 weeks after what I thought was her due date, she finally blessed me with twin doe kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cute! And doelings!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aren’t they sweet looking little things?! Congratulations! At least she made it worth the wait.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

The are beautiful! They look like Weimaraner dogs without ears. 🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Congratulations, what a blessing! 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------

